# Deck install in 1436



## smljaw (Jul 27, 2011)

New to the board. First off, thanks to everyone for the great information, suggestions, etc. I've learned A LOT so far!!!

I just purchased a Tracker Topper 14 with a buddy of mine. We got a great deal on the boat and trailer! I'm in the process of stripping it down and getting in ready to modify. I'm thinking everything through right now and very open to suggestions.

Here's a question I have... I'm not crazy about installing carpet in this boat. I'm leaning more toward some kind of spray or roll on liner. I'm considering a higher grade liner like Duraback or Sanitred for the deck surfaces. Any thoughts, experiences or opinions? Does this stuff work well on a plywood surface? It seems like it would hold up for a long time.

Thanks!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 27, 2011)

First off welcome to the site. 

My recommendation is take it fishing with your normal load and a couple 5 gallon buckets. Use the buckets to sit on or fill with water to emulate decking, batteries etc. A 1436 is just about a glorified canoe so low deck and seating position is about as far as I would go.  

Also the ownership deal I would get figured out before you mod it, can't have two owners of a boat. It never seems to work out...

Jamie


----------



## redphysher (Jul 28, 2011)

My 1432 is a glorified canoe. A 1436 is a glorified row boat. 

I would not spray liner, it gets hot and if the boat is riveted which I believe toppers are. It could crack due to the flexing of the boat. I have seen it, though rare from people who spray lined the boat. If you are not installing carpet a good paint is all you need. BPS sells a non skid paint called "tuff coat" i will be using that on my little 1432.

And keep the deck low. My 1432 was decked by the previous owner to the gunwale. Was so unstable it was nuts. Add a pedestal seat and it was nightmarish. Again keep it low.


----------



## Daniel My Brother (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll echo what others have said and recommend low decks. 
Here's what I did. I've fished out of it since 2005 and it's pretty comfortable and stable for a 1436.






Enjoy the project.


----------



## smljaw (Jul 29, 2011)

Daniel My Brother - Thanks for the reply! Your boat was one I really liked! Great job! I also appreciate the info on what to do and what not to do.

I think I'm convinced at this point to build a lower deck. I flip a lot of jigs and soft plastics so I'd prefer to but up higher. However, I think I prefer stability with a 1436.

Any ideas out there about how to mount a sturdy bracket up front for a hand control trolling motor? My TM is 44#.

Looking forward to getting started!


----------



## smljaw (Jul 29, 2011)

@Daniel My Brother... How has that Tempress storage insert held up for you? I really like that idea and am thinking about sinking a couple in my bench seats. Thanks!


----------



## Daniel My Brother (Jul 29, 2011)

I like the Tempress unit. I bought it direct from the Tempress website, which was cheaper than Cabelas or Bass Pro and had more selection. I also bought the liner to go with it, but in retrospect I'm not sure I'd go that route again. It's not a seemless installation with the liner and I think I would have more storage space without it. That said, it is very sturdy and would make a decent livewell.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 29, 2011)

I stand up on the seats to fish out of my 1436 without problems. I'm going with a deck even with the seats when I get around to it.


----------

